# Os dejo tutoriales sobre panel tácil y siemens



## Meta (Jun 6, 2009)

Hola:

He acabado el Ciclo Superior de _"Control y Regulación de Autómatas programables"_ hace un año.. Os dejo uno tutoriales que he hecho para ese curso (en España).

Tutorial sobre la pantalla táctil TP170A
Configuración del autómata 314 IFM
Configuración en el "Panel de control" OP-177B Color

Los otros que me faltan no recuerdo donde los tengo, que era del WinCC flexible, si lo encuentro, lo publicaré.

Si hay alguien que haya hecho pequeños manuales y/o tutoriales sobre cualquier cosa de autómatas de cualquier marca, cosas sobre redes, hardware, electrónica, software, programación, etc, le estaré muy agradecido para que yo pueda subirlo  un servidor y publicarlo en mi blog. No se preocupen en qué formato tengan hecho esos tutoriales o manuales, yo mismo los pasaré a pdf.

En un principio son prácticas de clase que tenía que entregar, otros manuales propios sólo para mi en su época, que ahora decido compartir. En su día era un infierno, porque no sabía nada, pueda que les parezca tutoriales no muy buenos pero para un recién iniciado le pueda servir.

Espero que con el tiempo participen que los paso a recoger. Mi e-mail lo puedes ver en el logo de mi blog.

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com

Un cordial saludo.

*EDITO:*
He encontrado algo más, se que me falta como mínimo un tutorial y es uno de lo más importante, a ver si lo encuentro, por ahora sólo dos más.

Profibus del Simatic Step 7 314 IFM
Programación Simatic S7 en AWL

Saludo.


----------



## alexus (Jun 6, 2009)

se agradece! 

yo estudie automatas programables pero esto esta lejisimo...

de nuevo! gracias!


----------



## Nepper (Dic 25, 2012)

Buenas, he querido descargar los tutoriales que mencionas pero los links estan rotos...
Igual tengo algunas preguntas, tal vez puedas ayudarme.

Tengo una muy buena experiencia trabajando con Allen Bradley, pero el problema comenzó cuando comencé a trabajar con Siemens.
Ya teniendo un Siemen S7-300, me dispuse a conectarme (estube como 1 día)
Pero me surge varios problemas, que con mi mentalidad de AB no puedo desifrar...

1.Cuando le hago un Upload (PLC -> PC) me carga solo lo que hay en el PLC y ninguna configuración.
Para que me cree toda la configuración de HARDWARE (modulos y redes) tengo que crear un nuevo proyecto.
¿esa es la forma correcta de realizar un upload del PLC?

2.En ciertos FC, cuando le coloco "monitoring" (los anteojitos) no me  monitorea nada. La barra verde inferior derecha, que debería correr, no  lo hace. Es raro, porque con los primeros Bloques de funcion y bloques  de organización, si monitorea correctamente. ¿es normal que suceda esto?  Aclaro que quito el monitoreo cada vez que cambio de FC o OB (o lo que  sea)

3. Cuando puse para revisar toda la memoria del PLC, me aparecen  solamente 200 palabras de marca de memoria. En otras palabras, me parece  que es muy poco suponiendo que es un PLC moderno.
Un concepto que tenía antes de programar AB, era que uno podía ver todo  el mapa de memoria del PLC (con siemes todos decían que eso era lo  mejor). Cuando comencé con AB, el concepto cambia, porque vos usas memoria hasta  que el PLC dice basta!. Ahora, con siemens, me encuentro que veo toda la  memoria, pero tiene muy poca memoria. Sin mencionar que solamente podes  usar alrededor de 50 timers y contadores. En AB puedes usar los que la  memoria te de (si quieres 300 timers).
Digo, ¿es así con todos los siemens? ¿parte de la programación es utilizar los timers en forma optimizada?
No digo que me resulte una molestia o AB es mejor, para nada, pero quiero saber si en Siemens manejar estos numeros es normal...

Gracias por tu tiempo.


----------

